# Dog bite scenario....



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Opinions....

Neighbor's dog runs off their property onto mine towards my dog. My dog goes for other dog. Neighbor gets bit (not seriously) while grabbing their dog. Neighbor and dog run back to their house. My dog does not leave our property at any time during all this. 

Added note....neighbor has 2 dogs that are constantly running down the road and roaming around. 

I am worried that my dog will get in trouble. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, you are right to be worried. If you can, fence in your yard. I know your neighbor is at fault, but your dog did bite, and next time it could be worse. Also what if it had been a child whose dog was loose - came into your yard - and your dog goes after the child's dog and the child gets bit or the other dog gets hurt.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think fences are allowed in my neighborhood. We do have an e fence and my dogs do not run off property. Of course an e fence does not stop other dogs from coming on my property. 

I am so frustrated by this neighbor. Her dogs are all over the place. There are leash laws here and her dogs are out of control. She has acknowledged that she has not been controlling her dogs.

And my dog is not outside alone. My dh was outside at the time but couldn't see what happened. I have seen her dogs come towards my yard and I generally have my dogs come to me and put them inside or just have them sit with me while she rounds up her dogs....sigh.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wow, that stinks. Unfortunately I bet that you could be held libel for the bite. I have a feeling that the neighbor could receive some other citation, but it probably wouldn't be as serious as a biting citation. There really is no justice is there?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

This is why it is important to have a paper trail of complaints about neighborhood dogs running loose. It might help mitigate some damages.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Every time her dogs are not contained - call the authorities.

ETA: Anyone can sue for anything. The courts now make the INNOCENT prove themselves innocent.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I spoke to my neighbor twice tonight. Inquired about the bite. Obviously not serious....but she went to the ER to have it looked at. They put some antibiotic cream on it. But I am guessing AC will be notified if she gave our name. 
My neighbor doesn't seem to be too upset. She knows her dog was not under her control. But I am upset that my dog will have a bite history. And my dog is not people aggressive in any way ever! 
I inquired about her dog as well. The dog is fine, just scared. Hopefully scared enough to stay away from my yard. 
Of course now my dog is being hyper vigilant watching their house. I will really have to be on top of her when she is outside. She has been doing so well with recall... sigh.... I also emailed her trainer. Hope maybe we can do some more intensive training to "leave it" or just to not react in the first place. But what is she supposed to do if a dog comes running at her????


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Every time her dogs are not contained - call the authorities.
> 
> ETA: Anyone can sue for anything. The courts now make the INNOCENT prove themselves innocent.


This is probably what I should do. But I really am not looking for a war with my neighbors. I did notice that her dog was being walked on a leash this evening....

But I think that if AC does get involved I will start calling. And I think I am going to start taking pictures/videos of their dogs roaming.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This could escalate into a no win situation for both you and your neighbor. Since your neighbor has acknowledged she is having trouble controlling her dogs and you don't think fences are allowed, why not suggest an e-fence for her dogs. You could explain how they work and offer to help install it and to train her dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It sounds like you are on pretty good terms with your neighbor, so if it were me, I would explain to her that you're worried about your dog being labeled aggressive. You have a leash law, right? So I would tell her that you're so sorry, but you're going to have to call AC in the future if her dog comes onto your property like that. Tell her you're only doing it to protect your dog and you really hope you don't have to call. I'd also verify whether or not physical fences are allowed in your neighborhood.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Apparently it is up to the "patient" that comes in the ER with a dog bite/nip/scratch to fill out an AC report. Many refuse. Don't know for sure if one was filled out, but I haven't heard from animal control all day. I don't know how fast they respond though....
I might just suggest an e fence to them. Several of our other neighbors have them. But I know they are struggling financially so I am guessing that they aren't going to do that. 
I haven't seen her dogs out at all today. And I have been on top of Stella when she is in the yard. I just have to convince my dh to do the same! This is just so frustrating. Best case scenario would be if no report was made and her dogs are contained and in control. She told me her other dog was attacked by a Rottweiler down our street a few years ago. Her dog has been wandering for years and now the new one has started too. 
Did I mention that several times when I am walking my dog down the street, hers ran up behind us and was barking and snarling....????? Fortunately mine is leashed!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

If they are struggling, put the even e on YOUR property and give HER the collars! Dogs get shocked for trying to get on your property and your dog is safe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Ugh. Even e means "e fence" darn phone


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

That sucks. If you are on good terms with her I would explain how you are worried about your dog getting in trouble. And I would personally be calling AC every time the dogs are at large.
In Ontario we have a dangerous dog law that if your dog bites, it is deemed a dangerous dog. Even if it is on your own property. I had an issue with a great dane running onto my property and was worried about one of my dogs telling it off and I was told that if my dogs bit it, I would be held accountable and my dogs would be given a muzzle order. The danes owner might be fined for having a loose dog but my dogs might have to be destroyed. Ridiculous but I guess that's the way it is.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I am assuming e fences work for multiple dogs... Any chance you could get collars for her dogs? The same fence should work either way, right? I have never used one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

katdog5911 said:


> Opinions....
> 
> Neighbor's dog runs off their property onto mine towards my dog. My dog goes for other dog. Neighbor gets bit (not seriously) while grabbing their dog. Neighbor and dog run back to their house. My dog does not leave our property at any time during all this.
> 
> ...


I have a neighbor that liked to let her JR run loose all day, I called animal control, have 3 GSD`s all are very well trained, no fence, and I told them my dogs do not leave the property I`m out with them at all times, but the JR is going to charge my yard sooner or later, and I or my dogs are not going to be responsible for this dog charging and entering the yard, told her dogs are dogs, they were over her house within an hour, few days later she did it again, they came back and told her if it happens again they`ll issue her a large ticket

only a fool would stick their hands into a dog fight, ask me how i know this?, I really dont think you would be held responsible if your neighbor got bit, hard to tell who did the biting

you need to call animal control and let them know the dogs are roaming around
we have a new law here, if one of my dogs bite, 2 things will happen, i`ll have to get rid of the dog or have a $1,000,000 insurance policy


----------



## maxgsd (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's a link to dog bite law in your area

LIABILITY FOR DOG BITES

She had an uncontrolled dog and trespassed on you to get it your not at fault. I live in Ohio we have similar law if you tresspass owner is not liable if I invite you over and you get bit I am.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I guess AC was not notified. But I am still concerned about the situation. I guess my neighbors went away for the weekend. So it was nice and quiet, dog-wise. Well, they are back....and I saw their dog loose, in another neighbor's yard! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!? 
Obviously, nothing is going to change on their part. But I need to protect MY dogs. Common sense doesn't seem to exist anymore. Back in the day, if my dog went wandering and got hurt....it was my fault. If there was a "mean" dog in someone's yard....you stayed away. If you came into my home uninvited and got bit.....your fault. Now I have to worry about people and animals coming onto my private property, uninvited, getting hurt! Just seems ridiculous. 
Thinking of fencing in the back part of the yard (which is small). Front fences are not allowed. But at least the dogs can be outside for a bit without me having to worry about other dogs.
Also having Stella's trainer come to help her with reactivity in our yard.....she has been hyper vigilant since the event.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Might take a season or two to get established, but what about planting a thick hedge out front to give you at least a buffer?


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I would still call animal control for the loose dogs. What if they run into the street in front of some kid or anyone for that matter and cause a wreck? Thats just one bad senario. 

I'm getting ready to call on my own A/C in my area. There are several dogs running loose all the time.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

I will give you my opinion as an attorney but with the disclaimer that I have no idea what if any specific laws may apply in your jurisdiction.
In general, you should not be responsible for someone being bit by your dog, on your property, if you did not invite them onto the property. Your neighbor was a trespasser, and as such, should not be successful in taking any type of legal action against you (doesn't mean they can't sue, just means they will lose).
As other posters have stated I would document each and every instance of your neighbor's dogs on your property, as well as your uninvited neighbor on your property.
Call Animal Control, call the local police, and make reports each time.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The backyard fence is a great idea. I only have my backyard fenced in (6 ft. chain link and my dog is not a fence climber or digger) and it is a big relief. For starters - no dogs using your backyard for a potty and owners who don't pick up. It borders on an alley and my neighbors let their dogs loose and also cars and kids go by - I don't have to worry. No deer in the backyard either. Neighbors next door have kids - no kids either in my yard. I do keep the gates locked. For your dog, it will be easier. I think a lot of the cause that your dog is upset is because he knew he couldn't cross that line without getting shocked and then other dogs do cross that line and come right at him - so of course, he is now on high alert. With the fence, the dogs can't come in either.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Got a call from animal control 2 days ago.....was on vacation. They can't find Stella's license....which I most certainly have. I will have to call them on Monday. Wow, they certainly took their time. It's been 3 weeks!!! I plan on asking them exactly what MY responsibility is in this kind of scenario. AND I will most definitely call AC if the neighbors' dogs are loose EVER, especially if I find out on Monday that this counts against Stella. AC didn't seem particularly concerned on the message they left. Said something about the quarantine period being over already (never was told about there being one), not seeing a license number for Stella (which I have), and just making sure Stella was alive and well (which I am assuming she is since she has been boarding the past 8 days). 
I am not happy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually, if the dog has had a rabies shot, the dog that has bitten for any reason must be quarantined for 2 weeks. It may not be euthanized during this period without its head being sent in for testing for rabies. This is simply to ensure that the human bitten will not get rabies from the dog, and if the dog does show signs of rabies, then they can be given treatment quickly. It is not about liability. And it makes sense since their was a dog bite to a human. 

However, this does NOT indicate that your dog is human aggressive AT ALL. Dogs that are in a fight bite and people who get their hands into that mess are likely to get bitten. 

Mary Beth, if this was a child, then oh well. I am sorry, but people should not go and let their children run the neighborhood with loose dogs. Because if their dog does go onto another dog's property, they are very likely to witness a very ugly scene. Yes, we would feel bad to see a kid with a bleeding hand because they tried to protect their dog from ours, but we feel bad seeing an adult with a bleeding hand too. No difference in my opinion. If a child cannot manage their dog, then they should not be out walking their dog, leash or no leash. This is why children have either parents or guardians, to make such decisions for them. 

I often bring a dog with me when I take care of my sister's kids, and I let them walk the dog to the park. I am there with them. And if the nasty dog that is NOT contained by the e-fence the owner has is out, then I manage the leash, and deal with the other dog until there is no more threat. I don't want the kids to witness that or to be dragged down by the dog. 

If a dog attacks our dog, ANY OF OUR DOGS, I mean really attacks our dog and makes it bleed, bites it over and again, MOST of our dogs WILL fight back, and if there is a child that tries to separate the dogs, then the child will VERY LIKELY be bitten. Now we can lock up our property and never take our dogs anywhere, but outside of that there is not much we can do to completely prevent that from happening. I am not going to lose sleep worrying about it though.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

CT laws are surprisingly good about protecting the innocent in cases like this (coming from the "CYA" state, this is shocking)... if the neighbor was trespassing and bitten breaking the two dogs up, I would be shocked if anything came of it in terms of Stella being labeled aggressive. When we were living in Goshen, a teenager got bitten by our neighbor's rottie while the kid was sneaking around the yard at night supposedly just "cutting through." The kid was charged with trespassing, and nothing happened to the dog or owner. AC did make sure the dog was licensed and did do a quarantine, but the owner got him back safe and sound with a clean record. AC was most likely doing a precautionary check against rabies and nothing more. Keep us posted!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoke to animal control yesterday. Stella is in the clear. Where I live if a "roaming" dog comes on my property and gets hurt by my dog...my dog is not responsible. Whew. Or a bite to a human breaking up a dog fight in my yard...not Stella's fault. 

Animal control suggested I call and report my neighbor's dogs when they are loose and running around. It is anonymous. And I should take pictures. Second call results in $92 fine. 

I haven't seen their dogs loose since the incident in my yard. Haven't seen the dogs much at all. 

I figure I will really concentrate on "leave it", "hier", and a down in motion. And probably "aus" which I use to get her to release the ball when we play fetch. (just in case she ever did grab a dog.....)


----------

